

Ask HN: Review my app Interactive Programming Books - pkc
http://roorky.com

======
mx12
I tried to install your program and the installer worked fine, but I couldn't
get the application to run under Snow Leopard. I can send you the log file if
you would like. Also, you may want to consider packaging it as a DMG.

I think its a cool concept and would be very useful for people who are
learning how to program. I remember when I was a kid and tried to learn how to
program, the major obstacle was dealing with Visual C's interface.

~~~
pkc
Hi mx12, Thanks for trying out the app. It would be great if you send the log
file to my mail id pk@roorky.com. Also if you can paste some of the messages
from /var/log/system.log related to app it can be of great help to us. Thanks
in advance.

------
jsean
Great app but personally I don't find it that useful. I'd rather learn in an
environemt which is actually representative for real life. For instance
download the sample code and actually experiment in my own environment with
preferred IDE and all.

I think that partly has to do with my reluctance of constantly switching
environments. (That's why I for instance use Eclipse for ... well.. yeah
pretty much everything programming related)

~~~
pkc
Hi jsean,

Thanks for your feedback. iPUB also has a feature where in you can attach
notes at each paragraph of the book. Also share these notes with other readers
of the book. Would you think this feature is useful for you?

